# Stickers ?



## Tom_Sg (23 Décembre 2010)

Bon voilà tout est dans le titre en fait, j'ai très envie de coller deux trois stickers sur mon magnifique mb, pour qu'il soit encore plus jolie et un peu moins comme tout les autres ;p

Je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre vous l'ont déjà fait, et si ça peut s'enlever facilement (sachant que je compte pas du tout le revendre, il me servira jusqu'à sa mort 

Tom


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2010)

Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sticker-290262.html


----------



## Tom_Sg (23 Décembre 2010)

Oh pardon ... je n'ai même pas fait de recherche .. .merci beaucoup pour le lien 

En fait ce que je me demande que j'ai pas trouvé c'est pour retirer ou eventuellement nettoyer si cela part mal.


----------

